# Dec. 08, 2016 walk



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 8, 2016)

My walk today didn't yield a squirrel or deer but I did get a dove for the pot. Two armadillos were out and about at midday but that was their mistake. No they aint going in the pot. Only 2 squirrels seen. I guess I'm going to fix me something cajun with the squirrel, dove and some of the deer meat.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 8, 2016)

I can barly hit those dove with a shotgun.. Well done Sir


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow, congrats on all but especially the dove. That's good shooting there. I'm impressed


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice job sir!  Dove: is that those footed shafts? Dillo: tell us about that aluminum arrow set up, that a custom broadhead?  Looks cool great shooting.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 8, 2016)

Just the arrow with the dove is footed. Its a aluminum2117 about 2 inches long over a GT 1535. The nock end is about a half inch long. I watched a video on you tube on how to make a footed shaft. My two dillo arrows are old aluminum 2219 I had laying around. Dillos usually breaks your arrow.  I've shot 4 dillos so far with this 2219. I know a dillos will eventually break it. Wood and carbon go down fast in a dillo. The broadhead are made by Mr. Abert Sullivan. The broadhead is made from a field point modified and the metal point is from a band saw blade.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 9, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Just the arrow with the dove is footed. Its a aluminum2117 about 2 inches long over a GT 1535. The nock end is about a half inch long. I watched a video on you tube on how to make a footed shaft. My two dillo arrows are old aluminum 2219 I had laying around. Dillos usually breaks your arrow.  I've shot 4 dillos so far with this 2219. I know a dillos will eventually break it. Wood and carbon go down fast in a dillo. The broadhead are made by Mr. Abert Sullivan. The broadhead is made from a field point modified and the metal point is from a band saw blade.




Cool thanks for sharing, I know a 2219 is a heavy, pretty stiff arrow, nice job.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 9, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Cool thanks for sharing, I know a 2219 is a heavy, pretty stiff arrow, nice job.



I honestly didn't know people still shot aluminum arrows these days. They used to be very popular when I first started shooting a bow back in the 70's. What are the advantages/disadvantages of aluminum over wood or carbon? Too bad you have armadillos on your property - I hate those things.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 9, 2016)

U a killer Mikey, and it appears your hunting property has a lot of stuff on it that needs killing. Carry on.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 9, 2016)

Well done Mike.


----------

